# Davis sprained ankle in workout



## girllovesthegame

> Adrian Wojnarowski ‏@WojYahooNBA
> Anthony Davis suffered a severely sprained ankle in a Hornets workout and almost assuredly is unable to play for Team USA, sources tell Y!


Just be ready for October dude. Just be ready for October.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> An ankle injury, that one source termed "lightly sprained" coulc keep New Orleans Hornets rookie Anthony Davis out for one to two weeks, jeopardizing his chance at making the U.S. Olympic basketball team.
> 
> Davis injured the ankle in a Saturday workout at the Alario Center, and there were reports on Monday that the injury was severe.
> 
> Anthony Davis Sr., Davis's father, said by phone on Monday that he didn't know any details about the injury.
> 
> "I have no idea," the elder Davis said. "I don't know anything about his ankle. I haven't heard anything."
> 
> Sports Illustrated's Sam Amick, quoting USA Basketball chairman Jerry Colangelo, said Colangelo was still gathering information regarding the injuury


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2012/07/new_orleans_hornets_rookie_ant_1.html#incart_river

I thought this was something that happened an hour ago.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> New Orleans Hornets forward Anthony Davis suffered a light sprain to his ankle and will likely be out one to two weeks. The injury most likely takes him out of Team USA running, league sources told ESPN The Magazine's Ric Bucher.


http://espn.go.com/olympics/summer/...red-miss-olympics-source-says............Espn


----------



## Tom

Get used to it


----------



## R-Star

I'm going to take this opportunity to point out Woj was wrong again like I pointed out in another thread.


----------



## RollWithEm

This is great news. This will prevent him from getting injured worse in London.


----------



## NOHornets

You never want to hear stuff like this already. Just like RollWithEm said, looking on the bright side, now he won't have to endure the wear-and-tear of playing in the Olympics and then starting training camp afterward.


----------



## e-monk

it's like I told my buddy from Portland when he was worrying about Greg Oden: It's probably nothing...


----------



## BlueBaron

Well, I was actually hoping to see him play in the Olympics but if he's not able so be it.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I wanted to see him do his thing in the Olympics!


----------



## 29380

> WojYahooNBA Despite ankle injury, No. 1 overall pick Anthony Davis will report to Team USA training camp in Vegas this week, source tells Y! Sports.


...


----------



## Geaux Tigers

> USA Basketball Chairman Jerry Colangelo announced today that USA Basketball National Team alternate and 2012 NBA No. 1 draft pick Anthony Davis (New Orleans Hornets) will suit up for the red, white and blue for tonight’s USA-Dominican Republic exhibition game at the Thomas & Mack Center in Las Vegas. Nev. Davis, who was in Las Vegas, was added after Blake Griffin (Los Angeles Clippers) flew back to Los Angeles today for evaluation of his left knee.


Link


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Anthony Davis is moving well out there, I dont think the ankle is that bad. He just hit a 3 and talked trash to Coach Calipari on DR's bench.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Anthony Davis is moving well out there, I dont think the ankle is that bad. He just hit a 3 and talked trash to Coach Calipari on DR's bench.


Yeah, it was never 'severe' as was first reported. He said he had planned on getting back on the court on Tuesday or yesterday. I figured by Sunday he'd be ok to play in the Summer League games but now it looks like he may be headed to London. Apparently Blake has to officially withdraw before Davis can formally take his spot.


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## RollWithEm




----------



## 29380




----------



## Geaux Tigers

That release was really nice for a guy his size.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> That release was really nice for a guy his size.


That's probably because he still has a few of his 6'3" guard skills. :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

*New Orleans Hornets' Anthony Davis returns to Olympic team*


----------



## girllovesthegame

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--anthony-davis-ready-to-fill-blake-griffin-s-role-for-team-usa.html


----------



## Tooeasy

last night was awesome to see him get some burn!!


----------



## kbdullah

That 4-Point Play was butter, no denying. Being on the Olympic team this early could be really good for his career and development. Kevin Love had his breakout season the year after he played in the Worlds...


----------



## girllovesthegame

kbdullah said:


> That 4-Point Play was butter, no denying. *Being on the Olympic team this early could be really good for his career and development.* Kevin Love had his breakout season the year after he played in the Worlds...


That's pretty much what both of his coaches have said as well.


----------



## NOHornets

I taped last night's game because I thought Davis would suit up for a game and it'd be cool to see him as a rookie play a few minutes with Team USA. But now that's he's going to London I can't wait to see him play and be apart of the experience. Of course I'm disappointed Blake Griffin hurt his knee and his absence certainly hurts this roster, but it's nice to see a Hornet on the Olympic team. I just hope Anthony gets some valuable experience that helps him develop even further as a 19 year old rookie, and that he doesn't get too much wear.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I really was looking forward to Blake Griffin dunking at the world, but as long as AD doesn't get broken this will be great for him.


----------



## 29380




----------

